# NTDLL.DLL and Apache HTTPD 2.4



## RichardBoreiko (Jan 19, 2016)

I was browsing my home Apache HTTPD server yesterday when suddenly the server crashed. It won't restart and it's mentioning NTDLL.DLL in the error event.

At the time, I was testing a menu and pretty rapidly clicking on links and then backing up to the menu just to be sure everything was linked correctly (it was.)

If there's a dump file I can send you, please let me know how to do that. I did copy the relevant lines of the HTTPD access log and error log entries, along with the application event log entry for the error into a text file and I've attached that to this message.


----------

